# Application via Contact Center vs. RC



## travishv (11 Jan 2012)

Hello, 

I applied through the website to the contact center not long ago (Oct 2011). I have already submitted my supporting documents (Dec 2011), and they have acknowledged their receipt in an e-mail they sent me advising that my application will be reviewed. 
At this point I'm concerned that my application would have stood a better chance had I've applied by walking into a recruiting center. I hadn't done that at the time due to my current work schedule. Does anyone have any information as to whether the application would be treated the same and stand as much of a chance as walking into a center? Now that my file is at the contact center, am I able to walk into a center and have my information transferred for processing there? I know you can’t submit another application, but can my current one be moved?

Thanks once again for your feedback!


----------



## Zombie (11 Jan 2012)

I went into a RC yesterday and was told there is only one method of applying and that is online. If you applied online you should have received a confirmation letter that details exactly how your file is handled.


----------



## estoguy (11 Jan 2012)

Same story here.  I applied last summer to the RC directly, but since then, all applications have to go through the online system.  I just reapplied last night and will be sending my documents tomorrow.

My understanding is that they go through the applications at the contact center, then at the appropriate time, they are passed on to the local RC you have requested.

Good luck and be patient.  The process is not a quick one.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Same story here.  I applied last summer to the RC directly, but since then, all applications have to go through the online system.



What if someone doesn't have a computer?  Or internet?  I think you may be mistaken on that.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What if someone doesn't have a computer?  Or internet?  I think you may be mistaken on that.



Smartphones........theres a thread about that somewhere. They all have 'em.


----------



## Diamondwillow (11 Jan 2012)

I was at the recruiting center in London yesterday and one of the people at the desk did in fact advise an infantry hopeful that in order to apply to the CF they had to start with an online application at this time.


----------



## travishv (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, guess my question becomes irrelevant in light of that information hah.


----------



## Diamondwillow (11 Jan 2012)

Well, I would contact your local recruiting center anyway - the recruiter also mentioned to the fellow that the apps stay in North Bay until the trades you applied for come open, and then the apps get sent to your local RC for processing.   Of course, in order to start good habits - I would just call your RC and have THEM tell YOU that directly.  It would be a shame if instructions coming from a forum, based on second hand information caused you to miss out.


----------



## estoguy (11 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What if someone doesn't have a computer?  Or internet?  I think you may be mistaken on that.



That is what the sergeant at the desk told me.  I'm sure if you were really desperate, I'm sure they'd let you do it on the computers they have in the RC.  But there are other options... career centers, public libraries, friends/family.  Really wouldn't be that difficult.  Apparently they are centralizing the initial part of the process until it gets handed to the RC.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> That is what the sergeant at the desk told me.  I'm sure if you were really desperate, I'm sure they'd let you do it on the computers they have in the RC.  But there are other options... career centers, public libraries, friends/family.  Really wouldn't be that difficult.  Apparently they are centralizing the initial part of the process until it gets handed to the RC.



Well, centralizing files makes sense as do your suggestions of going to places with computers and internet access.


----------



## travishv (11 Jan 2012)

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> Well, I would contact your local recruiting center anyway - the recruiter also mentioned to the fellow that the apps stay in North Bay until the trades you applied for come open, and then the apps get sent to your local RC for processing.   Of course, in order to start good habits - I would just call your RC and have THEM tell YOU that directly.  It would be a shame if instructions coming from a forum, based on second hand information caused you to miss out.



Good idea.. thanks


----------



## nmullis (11 Jan 2012)

Be patience, you`ll get the call. Beside it isnt near the fiscal year yet. No doubt they will call you before then to discuss about your application and go over your reviews. If you dont hear anything by the end of lets say end of January to end of April. Then give North Bay a shout,  if you have a hard time getting through North Bay call your local RC. Dont worry and good luck.


----------



## travishv (12 Jan 2012)

nmullis said:
			
		

> Be patience, you`ll get the call. Beside it isnt near the fiscal year yet. No doubt they will call you before then to discuss about your application and go over your reviews. If you dont hear anything by the end of lets say end of January to end of April. Then give North Bay a shout,  if you have a hard time getting through North Bay call your local RC. Dont worry and good luck.


Thanks. I'll be patient  admittedly a little eager to hear back hah.


----------



## ProtectAndServe (12 Jan 2012)

I thought the same thing... What I did was submit an online application and after getting the conformation email and sending in my documents I went down to my local RC, spoke with a recruiter about different trades and what to expect towards becoming a recruit or having to re apply etc... So I guess if you're worried in the sense that meeting and talking to a recruiter in person will better your chances you can always stop by anytime or even call in here and there. 

Good luck brother with your 'sitch'. God Bless


----------

